# How the worst hasent happened



## 2rain (Jun 2, 2013)

I went out tonight after being gone for an hour or so and one of my pullets are missing  never seen her part from her friend and she never tries to escape hope the worst hasn't happened to her are there any places to check I looked all around the yard and there favorite free spots nothing


----------



## hennypenny68 (Apr 30, 2013)

Oh no ill keep my fingers x that she's there in the morning


----------



## 2rain (Jun 2, 2013)

Found her so glad! Don't know where she took a night stroll to ha


----------



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

Glad to hear you found them. I thought we lost one the other day too. Looked all around and figured that was the end of that one, then turned around again, and there she was...I have learned, they like to go and explore, and have to accept they may not always make it home. I would be sad if one of my favorites never returned.


----------



## hennypenny68 (Apr 30, 2013)

I'm glad to see you got her back safe and sound


----------



## Happeesupermom (Aug 29, 2012)

I know it's frustrating and sad to lose a chicken. I'm so glad to hear she's back!


----------



## 2rain (Jun 2, 2013)

Yeah she had started escaping regularly so they are on lock down for a week lol


----------



## hennypenny68 (Apr 30, 2013)

I love that term lock down I guess when we do that we can call them jail birds lol sorry It was just to good to resist mine r on lock down till they get use to there new digs I just moved them into.


----------



## jennifer (May 14, 2013)

I hate that! I have a hen named baby chick... She's a buff Orpington and she hides.. I let my hens out at 5pm every day so they don't stray too far and I can watch them.. She will go under the brush and sometimes I worry she wasn't put up the night before! I usually open the coop at 430 am so I don't see them in the morning...


----------



## jennifer (May 14, 2013)

Baby chick


----------



## ReTIRED (Mar 28, 2013)

jennifer said:


> I hate that! I have a hen named baby chick... She's a buff Orpington and she hides.. I let my hens out at 5pm every day so they don't stray too far and I can watch them.. She will go under the brush and sometimes I worry she wasn't put up the night before! I usually open the coop at 430 am so I don't see them in the morning...


You *HATE *that *?
*I *HATE *turnips *!
*We have something in common. ( *HATE *)
Ha-Ha !!!
*Happy 4th of July !!!
*-ReTIRED-


----------



## jennifer (May 14, 2013)

Happy fourth retired!


----------



## ReTIRED (Mar 28, 2013)

jennifer said:


> Happy fourth retired!


*THANKS !!!
*and HAPPY 4th of July to *YOU and YOURS !!!

*-ReTIRED-


----------



## 2rain (Jun 2, 2013)

This is the one that does it sometimes I think it's not just a quincedence she's named drumstick


----------

